# Look at these beauties



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm planning on getting my own furbaby one of these days and have been following a Yorkie rescue website for some time and just saw the most adorable Malteses (is that the plural of one Maltese?) named Snow and Oliver up for adoption. To adopt though they say you must live in the following states:
MA, RI, CT, NH, VT and ME. 
They seem very healthy and strikingly beautiful. If anyone out there is interested check out this link:
http://www.yorkiesinc.com/AvailableYorkies.htm


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww they are gorgous! I want Posey!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Look at her in that cast! Poor baby!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Snowy & Oliver are adorable. I didn't know breeders turned their dogs over to rescues,I'm a bit surprised. :huh:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That Posey story is remarkable! That vet surely knew what he was doing. I hope 
she lives a long wonderful life.

Both of the maltese are handed in from a breeder done breeding the female and
decided not to show the other. Why aren't these breeders finding homes for them
instead of using funds from rescues? So sad.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I know little Posie stole my heart with her little pink neck brace. I am so glad she got a chance to live.

The two little Malt's are cute also. I was wondering the same thing. If they are healthy why wouldn't the breeder find a home for them without going through the rescue? I just hope they end up in wonderful forever homes.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Gatiger40 @ May 12 2009, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775235


> I know little Posie stole my heart with her little pink neck brace. I am so glad she got a chance to live.
> 
> The two little Malt's are cute also. I was wondering the same thing. If they are healthy why wouldn't the breeder find a home for them without going through the rescue? I just hope they end up in wonderful forever homes.[/B]


I thought about that as well but I do remember talking to a breeder a while ago about an older malt they took back from someone they sold to and they were going to give it to a rescue if they didn't get a home for after a period of time. Maybe it's that certain rescues have great track records in making great matches or maybe the breeder doesn't have the time -- which is really sad. After seeing Posey's story and some others on their site I believe this particular rescue group is amazing and if those pups had to land somewhere to find a forever home, they're in the right place. Just thought I'd see if by posing it on SM someone in those states might be that forever home. 

BTW as a newbie here a quick question-- how do I become a paying SM member. I'm a member and have my log but read somewhere about a membership fee but can't for the life of me figure out where i do that...is it where it says make a donation? Wasn't sure and wrote in to "Contact us" e-mail but never heard back. You guys are so terrific and though I don't have my own malti yet, I babysit my friends whenever I can and have fallen in love with the breed. I feel that I've learned so much from all of you. Thanks!! Sue


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ May 12 2009, 03:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775275


> QUOTE (Gatiger40 @ May 12 2009, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775235





> I know little Posie stole my heart with her little pink neck brace. I am so glad she got a chance to live.
> 
> The two little Malt's are cute also. I was wondering the same thing. If they are healthy why wouldn't the breeder find a home for them without going through the rescue? I just hope they end up in wonderful forever homes.[/B]


I thought about that as well but I do remember talking to a breeder a while ago about an older malt they took back from someone they sold to and they were going to give it to a rescue if they didn't get a home for after a period of time. Maybe it's that certain rescues have great track records in making great matches or maybe the breeder doesn't have the time -- which is really sad. After seeing Posey's story and some others on their site I believe this particular rescue group is amazing and if those pups had to land somewhere to find a forever home, they're in the right place. Just thought I'd see if by posing it on SM someone in those states might be that forever home. 

BTW as a newbie here a quick question-- how do I become a paying SM member. I'm a member and have my log but read somewhere about a membership fee but can't for the life of me figure out where i do that...is it where it says make a donation? Wasn't sure and wrote in to "Contact us" e-mail but never heard back. You guys are so terrific and though I don't have my own malti yet, I babysit my friends whenever I can and have fallen in love with the breed. I feel that I've learned so much from all of you. Thanks!! Sue
[/B][/QUOTE]


If you click on MY CONTROLS at the top right of the window it will take you to a list on the left on that new window. Towards
the bottom you will see where it says SUBSCRIBE. Click on that and follow instructions there.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ May 12 2009, 04:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775279


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ May 12 2009, 03:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775275





> QUOTE (Gatiger40 @ May 12 2009, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775235





> I know little Posie stole my heart with her little pink neck brace. I am so glad she got a chance to live.
> 
> The two little Malt's are cute also. I was wondering the same thing. If they are healthy why wouldn't the breeder find a home for them without going through the rescue? I just hope they end up in wonderful forever homes.[/B]


I thought about that as well but I do remember talking to a breeder a while ago about an older malt they took back from someone they sold to and they were going to give it to a rescue if they didn't get a home for after a period of time. Maybe it's that certain rescues have great track records in making great matches or maybe the breeder doesn't have the time -- which is really sad. After seeing Posey's story and some others on their site I believe this particular rescue group is amazing and if those pups had to land somewhere to find a forever home, they're in the right place. Just thought I'd see if by posing it on SM someone in those states might be that forever home. 

BTW as a newbie here a quick question-- how do I become a paying SM member. I'm a member and have my log but read somewhere about a membership fee but can't for the life of me figure out where i do that...is it where it says make a donation? Wasn't sure and wrote in to "Contact us" e-mail but never heard back. You guys are so terrific and though I don't have my own malti yet, I babysit my friends whenever I can and have fallen in love with the breed. I feel that I've learned so much from all of you. Thanks!! Sue
[/B][/QUOTE]


If you click on MY CONTROLS at the top right of the window it will take you to a list on the left on that new window. Towards
the bottom you will see where it says SUBSCRIBE. Click on that and follow instructions there. 
[/B][/QUOTE]
THANKS. Looking for an "I should have had a v-8" avatar of me hitting my forehead. :two thumbs up: This will have to do.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ May 12 2009, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775224


> Snowy & Oliver are adorable. I didn't know breeders turned their dogs over to rescues,I'm a bit surprised. :huh:[/B]



If you read their home page, they say that they are not a rescue, but rather a group that rehomes Yorkies. They say the dogs they take in don't need to be "rescued".

Maybe they are acting as a middleman for breeders? [attachment=52378:confused.gif]

I'd probably want to know more about this group before adopting from them. $750 adoption fee is pretty steep if they aren't rescuing dogs in poor condition.


----------



## oliveira101903 (Nov 27, 2007)

This is funny because i have been looking at there website for awhile now for maltese because I live about 15 - 20 minutes away from taunton , MA. I find it odd that there dogs are all from breeders that were either born with some type of problem or done with breeding them I find it very odd. I would love to help maltese that are in my area but, I find this a little strange!!!!


----------

